
Towards Energy Consumption Verification via Static Analysis - ingve
http://arxiv.org/abs/1512.09369
======
p4bl0
Interesting! I worked on a related subject during my PhD. I also did a static
analysis of power consumption, but in the framework of side-channel attack,
with the goal of proving that the power consumption is sufficiently balanced
to make attacks via differential power analysis too difficult. The result was
published in the _Journal of Cryptographic Engineering_ , but you can find the
paper from my website here:
[http://pablo.rauzy.name/research.html#formaldpl](http://pablo.rauzy.name/research.html#formaldpl).

